# Surge erroe at EWR



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

hi
Last night (Sunday 09/04/17) in EWR in terminal C lower level surge at the uber app was 3.0X and I was at the same place after 2 minutes I recieved a trip requet and I did not check the 30X on my app, after dropping off the passenger I found that surge is reflected to my trip as 1.4X !!!  , I reported to support they answered maybe you were in some place and surge was effective in other place !! Which they were wrong, After coming back to airport at the same place again Surge was 3.1x , I recieved 3 reqests which they were 1.4 and 1.6 x and I did not accept them and app put me offline. By the way last night in EWR gaurranted hour was 1.4X
I think uber app had an error last night, did anyone have any experience like me ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Not an error a trick by Uber to try to get you to drive their S hitty pax for pennies on the dollar.

They fooled you twice shame on you.

We don't have surge where I live, but can you ask the pax how much they were charged or if they were told there was a surge. I bet Uber is stealing from drivers and pax.


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Not an error a trick by Uber to try to get you to drive their S hitty pax for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> They fooled you twice shame on you.


Man why shame on me ? It is one and half years that I am doing this job and I have never had this experience before, but maybe you will be right if it happens to me next time


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

temdriver said:


> Man why shame on me ? It is one and half years that I am doing this job and I have never had this experience before, but maybe you will be right if it happens to me next time


the saying is fool me once shame on them
Fool you twice shame on you.

It was a joke, Uber scammed you that's all.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Always screenshot your pings as they come in. It's a veteran move.


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Always screenshot your pings as they come in. It's a veteran move.


Thanks what is veteran move


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

temdriver said:


> hi
> Last night (Sunday 09/04/17) in EWR in terminal C lower level surge at the uber app was 3.0X and I was at the same place after 2 minutes I recieved a trip requet and I did not check the 30X on my app, after dropping off the passenger I found that surge is reflected to my trip as 1.4X !!!  , I reported to support they answered maybe you were in some place and surge was effective in other place !! Which they were wrong, After coming back to airport at the same place again Surge was 3.1x , I recieved 3 reqests which they were 1.4 and 1.6 x and I did not accept them and app put me offline. By the way last night in EWR gaurranted hour was 1.4X
> I think uber app had an error last night, did anyone have any experience like me ?


I may have this wrong so sorry in advance. I am guessing you are looking at the driver app saying it is 3X. What matters, as far as Uber is concerned, is the surge listed in the ping.
Uber say there is up to a 2 min differential.

From my many previous 'discrepancies' and arguments with Uber, I screen shot my surge pings and check against my earnings later.

Is the info in this link relevant?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/understanding-surge.149689/


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

You always have to screen shot the rider/driver info tab after you accept the trip when there's surge


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Especially do a screenshot when everything appears to be correct and surge in the map matches surge in the Ping.

Because this is when you'll get jacked at end of trip. But if you have proof, you'll be fine.

Think of it like you only get paid the surge if you remember to screenshot it. That will make sure you never forget to do it. And you can do it anytime before you end trip, even after pax has exited vehicle.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

The rider app doesn't even show surge just a price so u got paid right u just didn't pay attention


----------

